# Is there a gentoo rsync guide, to set up your own backups?

## cayenne

Hello all,

Is there a Gentoo guide for setting up your own rsync system, to keep all your boxes backed up to a disc somewhere...I was thinking of setting up a box with a bunch of external USB drives...

All I can find is a document for setting up a rsync mirror of the Gentoo files.

Thanks in advance,

cayenne

----------

## Rexilion

Why would you do that? Setting up an rsync mirror will only save you /usr/portage. What I do to create a full backup from my box:

cp -v -a -x / /media/back-up

The v parameter is for extra verboseness (optional)

The a keeps all current modes (rwxrwxrwx), users (root:utmp) and all other attributes intact

The x prevents cp from travelling to other partitions than / (in my case, that would be my /home/secure/ luks-partition and my /mnt/data back-up partition because these are on other /dev/sd blockdevices.

If I understand correctly, then this will suit your needs.

----------

## bobspencer123

http://blinkeye.ch/dokuwiki/doku.php/projects/mkstage4

custom stage 4 that can be run as a cron job. I use this and it's great.

----------

## cwr

You might take a look at Unison for synchronising files/directories.

Will

----------

